# Newbie help please...?



## slimjimuk (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey folks...

Posted something similar to this on the main 'global' section but I think it is taking some time to be approved.

The good news, my wonderful wife has bought be a hot smoker and a cold smoking kit, completely out of the blue!
The not so good news is, I have no clue on smoking and there were no instructions with the kit, so I am looking for some help.


























Sorry for the dirty firebox but I read I needed to season/break in the smoker by getting it up to temp.
Failed with this as the weather took a turn for the worse. Need to try again at the weekend.

I'm trying to guess what does what and how to control it. But I'd like confirmation before I move forward with it.

A: Top vent. Adjustable to help with smoke exiting and control temperature.
B: Not sure, drip tray or place for water to go for keeping the smoker moist and controlling the temperature?

C: Not sure, same as B?
D: Fire box.
E: Bottom vent for controlling intake and therefore temperature.

So a few questions....

1. The smoker was in bits. With no instructions on how to put it together! Does it look like I have done a decent job?
2. Am I correct with my guessing on what does what?
3. I like to think I am pretty good with a BBQ and fire in general. The thing that surprised me was a lack of grill for the charcoal to sit on in the fire box (D?), allowing a good air flow round the fire. Do I need to make one?
4. Do the chips go directly onto the charcoal or do I need a grill to raise them above the hot coals?

Sorry for all the questions folks but I am hoping to move forward ASAP!!!

--Slimjim, Telford.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Jim, not seen this make before, but will try and help.

A, Top vent. Temperature and air flow.
B, Not sure about adding water to that, looks like it is riveted in place, water could leak through rivites. Could be used as a heat sink, fill it with sand, will help steady the temperature. Or Fill it with wood chips for Hot Smoking, assuming that there is a hole beneath heat where the heat rises from the charcoal box.
C, Drip Tray.
D, Fire Box. I would make a grate for ash to fall through.
E, Air intake. Very important to be able to control the temperature with in the cabinet. Less air less heat.

You can soak the chips in water wrap in two layers of foil and with a knife make a few holes in the top side, sit this directly on the coals, but I would look to see if B gets hot enough. Can use the same method as above, this will extend the burn time of the chips.

Hope this helps, someone will come along I am sure and give a differant answer!


----------

